# Medicated vs non-medicated chick starter



## GratefulGirl

Which do you use and what are the advantages/disadvantages. I have read pros/cons regarding each and at the moment I am using non-medicated. What is your experience and reasoning?


----------



## 7chicks

I know many disagree here but I raised all of mine with Manna Pro medicated chick feed (not Purina). Helps them build up immune system to avoid becoming sick with coccidiosis. My girls are now ages 2 - 3 years old.


----------



## mjs500doo

I use non medicated as occasionally I raise ducks as well. I also have found realistically through the years there is no noticeable difference between the health and death rates in my flock while using one over the other. Use what works for you.


----------



## GratefulGirl

I am using Nutri-Drench to boost their immune systems but I plan to use it short term or when needed. I am a first time chicken keeper with 10 day old baby chicks. There have never been chickens kept on our property. These chicks are our pets and if there is an advantage to the medicated feed I would switch over but whenever possible I'd like to keep it organic and use natural remedies. Appreciate you sharing your experiences.


----------



## Apyl

Its all personal preference. I have never used medicated and don't plan to. I keep my flock free from all medications. We eat the meat and eggs and the last thing I want is to have anything in their systems I don't care how long ago it was given to them. I also do not immunize or give anti-biotics. 

This topic is like people arguing over whether organic is the best or not. It is all personal preference and what you comfortable with.


----------



## chickenfarmer4891

I always use the medicated feed to protect against coccidiosis because the one time I didn't use medicated I lost around 10 of my chicks.


----------



## GratefulGirl

Thank you for your responses. I will stick with non-medicated for now.


----------



## Nm156

..........................


----------

